# Complaining to cell phone provider for discount



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Strange topic.

Has anyone ever had success complaining to their cell phone provider for a discount or break on their bills? Or Cable providers?



I ask this because I've been a Telus user for 10 years. I have never gone over my minutes, over my data, etc...
The bill was say 30 bucks. I paid 30 bucks plus tax, on time! Always! Never had any problems.

I had tried to do a teleconference call yesterday to the USA but couldn't get in touch.
I called 3 different times, one call on hold lasting 25 minutes.
I didn't realize I dialed a USA number. (Mainly because I used to live in Manitoba, but now in Edmonton and haven't adjusted to their 2 area codes)
A dumb move!!!!


It seems to say 0.05 per minute, so I'm looking at a charge of about 15 Dollars.
Do you think it's worth complaining for? Man, am I cheap or what!



In other news,
I know my mom in Manitoba used to switch between MTS and Shaw, for TV internet and phone.
They would offer 6 month or 1 year... even 3 year promo deals that were amazing, when the promos ended the bill doubled and would switch back to the other guys.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

There's no harm in phoning to ask, but I imagine they incur costs from that phone bill so I would imagine you would end up paying at least most of it. Personally, as cheap as I am, I would eat the cost as it was your mistake - I've done stupid things int the past that ended up costing me money, and it was frustrating, but I reminded myself that I made the mistake so I had to eat the cost of my stupidity (not calling you stupid, just using that term loosely).


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Is it worth an hour of your time talking to the CSR? If yes, then go for it.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I think your beef is with the conference call organizers. They seem to be oblivious to wasting time of their callers? Tell them you spent $15 for nothing.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

You should consider yourself fortunate that you are paying only 5c. a minute to the US.
Standard rates by Bell and Rogers for US calls (without a US specific rate plan) are 20c. a minute.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

Just call and I'll bet they'll reverse it. I had a similar issue from Mexico and called for an address to send a complaint....the operator asked what my issue was and reversed all the charges and charges for the travel add-ons I'd bought. You're 'off contract.' It's expensive to replace you.

When I called, I mentioned I had a complaint and wanted an address, I don't recall if she routed my call to another number, or whether she just dealt with it herself. Either way it was painless. I stressed more before the call than during it!


----------



## Squash500 (May 16, 2009)

andrewf said:


> Is it worth an hour of your time talking to the CSR? If yes, then go for it.


 I totally agree with you. Sometimes it gets to a point where the company will reverse the charges just to get you off the phone --LOL.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Of course, the company loses another $15+ paying the CSR to talk to you.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Cheapest man in the world strikes again. I can double my serving of beans and rice tonight!

I even sent an email as I knew a phone call would be long and likely useless. 


Hello Shea,

Thank you for taking the time to write to TELUS via e-mail. I am happy to assist you with your billing inquiry.

I totally understand a mistake like this can be made with all the new area codes now found in North America. Therefore as a goodwill gesture I have applied a pending credit of $14.50 plus tax which will impact your next bill at the same time as the long distance will be charged.


----------



## Tightwad (Mar 28, 2014)

SheaButters said:


> Do you think it's worth complaining for? Man, am I cheap or what!


Take a number because I am probably worse.

I get my cell phone provider to credit me for all incoming text messages that I never asked for in the first place. By that I mean text messages sent to the wrong number, spam messages, etc. I pay for incoming text messages from people in my phone list and those are few because only two or three people have my cell phone number.

Of course all that could be solved if Canadian cell phone providers moved out of the stone age they are in. In Europe, only the text sender is charged, as it should be.

My local provider charges for the whole ringing and talk time. :rolleyes2: That means if the person does not pick up for 30 seconds for whatever reason and I talk for 35 seconds, I will get charged 2 minutes (calls are rounded up to the next minute). My provider in Europe charges for actual talk time in 1 second increments...same type of plan. Amazing ehhh!

As I always say, businesses in this country can go tits up for all I care...and I don't.


----------



## Pvo (Jul 4, 2013)

If the money is worth it to you, call.

If this is an isolated incident they will typically drop the charge.

Once on my credit card I paid the wrong balance (I ALWAYS pay my cc in full) and was charged interest - they reversed it for me. For some reason I mixed up two of the numbers and with the card I have if there is any balance at all, you pay interest on the original full amount. They refunded the 40$ in interest because they know there have been no issues in the past and it was an honest mistake.


----------



## Turnip7 (Mar 9, 2014)

SheaButters said:


> Strange topic.
> 
> It seems to say 0.05 per minute, so I'm looking at a charge of about 15 Dollars.
> Do you think it's worth complaining for? Man, am I cheap or what!


Am I the only one who thinks you are cheap to complain about $1.50? 
Or does something not compute in the math for 30 minutes at 5 cents a minute??


----------



## Squash500 (May 16, 2009)

andrewf said:


> Of course, the company loses another $15+ paying the CSR to talk to you.


 Exactly. I've spent 4 hours on the phone (in one day) with four different Rogers CSR's in order to save $15/month on my monthly fees. One of the CSR's was so rude to me on the phone that I just hung up on him. I then spoke to a nicer CSR the next time etc.

I think I wore them down--LOL, as I finally got the deal that I wanted. I didn't feel guilty or cheap in the least.


----------



## Squash500 (May 16, 2009)

SheaButters said:


> Cheapest man in the world strikes again. I can double my serving of beans and rice tonight!
> 
> I even sent an email as I knew a phone call would be long and likely useless.
> 
> ...


 Good for you!


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

Nicely done! If I have time I will try to call if there is a disruption in service. My cable company is usually the most called company. In some cases they actually thank me for calling because it brings up technical issues they sometimes aren't aware of. I think companies don't treat their longtime loyal customers good enough


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

OurBigFatWallet said:


> Nicely done! If I have time I will try to call if there is a disruption in service. My cable company is usually the most called company. In some cases they actually thank me for calling because it brings up technical issues they sometimes aren't aware of. *I think companies don't treat their longtime loyal customers good enough*


 ... without going into a long story, the big monopolies telecoms don't give a hoot if you have been with them for 40 years or the next century, even it is their own errors/screwups! I wouldn't touch Rogers with a 10 feet pole - or they will have to pay me for the next 40 years to sign up anything with them. All they're concerned is enough profits (disguised as "shareholders' values") to pay the top brasses their obscene bonuses. :disgust:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... without going into a long story, the big monopolies telecoms don't give a hoot if you have been with them for 40 years or the next century, even it is their own errors/screwups! I wouldn't touch Rogers with a 10 feet pole - or they will have to pay me for the next 40 years to sign up anything with them. All they're concerned is enough profits (disguised as "shareholders' values") to pay the top brasses their obscene bonuses. :disgust:


Yes, I have to agree with you on Rogers. I had them for cable and internet a few years ago.they ripped me off, the tech service was poor and in the end, even though I didn't have a cable contract with them
just month by month, and i gave them nearly a month.., (,28 days) that I was terminating the TV cable, and wanted to bring in my rental receiver, they charged me for the next month anyway!
Rogers...aka "Robbers"


----------



## protomok (Jul 9, 2012)

I find it amazing how desperate the telcos are getting. I ditched Rogers Cable TV a couple years ago - we now get 19 channels OTA here in Ottawa for free and we also pay for Netflix. But every couple months I get a call from Rogers trying to win me back.

So a couple months ago they call with a 3 month free Cable TV promotion. I politely declined. The guy kept pushing...I told him I prefer OTA and Netflix and simply am not interested. So finally, he offers a $100 credit (I use Rogers for Internet, so the credit is essentially free money to me) to just let their installer install the cable box in my house and leave it plugged in for 3 months and not pay a dime as long as I cancel before the end of the promotion...so I accepted. It was almost hard to believe but eventually they did pay me the $100 as promised. So yeah, I agree with Beaver101...I'll use their services if they pay me, that's about it 

That said if you can get on a retention plan their Internet and Mobile packages can be pretty cheap. We've had a 50% off plan + free modem rental for Internet for a couple years now. It's $31/month taxes incl. Only problem is you have to call once per year to renegotiate, they then tell you the promotion is over, so you cancel, they then call you back and become suddenly willing to reinstate the promotion...super annoying...but hey if it saves money so be it lol.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

protomok said:


> I find it amazing how desperate the telcos are getting. I ditched Rogers Cable TV a couple years ago - we now get 19 channels OTA here in Ottawa for free and we also pay for Netflix. But every couple months I get a call from Rogers trying to win me back.
> 
> So a couple months ago they call with a 3 month free Cable TV promotion. I politely declined. The guy kept pushing...I told him I prefer OTA and Netflix and simply am not interested. So finally, he offers a $100 credit (I use Rogers for Internet, so the credit is essentially free money to me) to just let their installer install the cable box in my house and leave it plugged in for 3 months and not pay a dime as long as I cancel before the end of the promotion...so I accepted. It was almost hard to believe but eventually they did pay me the $100 as promised. So yeah, I agree with Beaver101...*I'll use their services if they pay me, that's about it *
> 
> That said if you can get on a retention plan their Internet and Mobile packages can be pretty cheap. We've had a 50% off plan + free modem rental for Internet for a couple years now. It's $31/month taxes incl. Only problem is you have to call once per year to renegotiate, they then tell you the promotion is over, so you cancel, they then call you back and become suddenly willing to reinstate the promotion...super annoying...but hey if it saves money so be it lol.


 .. LOL! In short, even Rogers pay me to return, I would tell them to go <bleep> themselves. Even they're the last cable company standing on this planet, I will never return to their services. Rogers CSR is HORRIBLE!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

protomok said:


> I find it amazing how desperate the telcos are getting. I ditched Rogers Cable TV a couple years ago - we now get 19 channels OTA here in Ottawa for free and we also pay for Netflix. But every couple months I get a call from Rogers trying to win me back.


Ditto..although I only get 15 channels where I am. Some are french channels. 



> So a couple months ago they call with a 3 month free Cable TV promotion. I politely declined. The guy kept pushing...I told him I prefer OTA and Netflix and simply am not interested. So finally, he offers a $100 credit (I use Rogers for Internet, so the credit is essentially free money to me) to just let their installer install the cable box in my house and leave it plugged in for 3 months and not pay a dime as long as I cancel before the end of the promotion...so I accepted. It was almost hard to believe but eventually they did pay me the $100 as promised. So yeah, I agree with Beaver101...I'll use their services if they pay me, that's about it


Gots lots of promotional mail from "Robbers", but I just toss them in the recycle..they imparted a bad taste in my mouth when they made me pay for an extra month of cable after terminating with them with me giving them fair notice. 

[qote]
That said if you can get on a retention plan their Internet and Mobile packages can be pretty cheap. We've had a 50% off plan + free modem rental for Internet for a couple years now. It's $31/month taxes incl. Only problem is you have to call once per year to renegotiate, they then tell you the promotion is over, so you cancel, they then call you back and become suddenly willing to reinstate the promotion...super annoying...but hey if it saves money so be it lol.[/QUOTE]
That's a lot of hassle for me. The cable in my area is in very bad shape..had a lot of signal dropouts when I was with Rogers, then another cable IDP..finally went to Teksavvy DSL. No problem with signal dropouts anymore..although I did have a service interruption with them back in January.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't hardly wait for the day when Rogers belly up.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

_That said if you can get on a retention plan their Internet and Mobile packages can be pretty cheap._ True! We have retention plan for one of iPhones and pay $17.50/monthly + $5 for data....
We also disconected Internet/Cable TV from Rogers about 2 years ago.... Have now HD TV antenna and replaced Internet with Teksavvy... but to tell the truth Teksavvy speed sux and recently Rogers mailed me promotion that is even cheaper than Teksavvy with higher speed...but just didn't want to do this mess againg with conversions....


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> I can't hardly wait for the day when Rogers belly up.


No! The one thing we don't want is for any of the telecoms to go belly up. We want an increasing number of them to be competing with each other so we can play one off the other for their special offerings to keep our own prices down.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I would recommend DSL over cable with third party ISPs like Teksavvy.


----------

